# How Do I Open 50L Kegs



## Chookers

I have 3 50L Kegs all LAWFULLY obtained. We are having quite a bit of trouble opening them. Have looked on youtube and cant find any videos of people opening them for the first time.. I have Lion Nathan and a La Sirene Breweries keg.. sorry I don't know the types.

I realise this topic has probably been done before..

I have included photos of the kegs








If anyone can instruct on how to open these.. it would be very helpful.


----------



## sp0rk

Google open sanke keg, there are plenty of videos on how to open your top keg
Push down on the ball to release the pressure first (cover with a towel and point away from you to avoid a face full of beer)
The bottom one is an A type keg but it doesn't seem to have the little hole in the coupler like they usually do
Push down on the rubber ring to release the pressure
To open this one, get a pair of multigrips and push down on the rubber ring, grab the central metal piece and pull up slightly and turn it clockwise
The centre piece should drop and you can now unscrew the out ring freely and remove it
Note this usually destroys the rubber ring

Are you reusing the kegs for beer or making keggles?
If you're making keggles, you can just release the pressure and then go ahead and cut them open, no real need to remove the spears


----------



## Chookers

Thanks Mayor

I am reusing them.. but have been thinking of making a Keggle which I have no idea how to do.. I will be researching for that one.. would like to make something like a 3 in 1 fementer one day but I think that may just be a pipe dream.


----------



## Chookers

Have opened the type A one okay.. but the others have been unscrewed so far and don't seem to go any further, or come out.

Here are some photos of where we're at.


----------



## Chookers

(I have just found out these are D type kegs)

As can be seen in the photos the top part of the thread are visable, this part has been unscrewed and is all loose but will not pull out.
Do I have to push the valve in or something to unscrew it the rest of the way. I just want to take this BASTARD apart and I am starting to lose my patients, I'll probably end up taking an axe to these kegs.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

These will get you into the keg


----------



## Chookers

is this the only way Stu?

any instructions or advice?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

My instructions probably wont be the best to follow... h34r:


----------



## MastersBrewery

I've yet to see a plasma cutter fail to open a keg too. Is there a reason to open them? if your going to use them for their original purpose do what the breweries do and recirc hot caustic flush then sanitise, all done through the coupler. easy

MB


----------



## Chookers

well they're open now but wont be re-using as a keg. Will just be using to store wine, seal with a bung.

Thanks MB, you're right I do not have a reason.. just thought it would be an easier job than it turned out to be.


----------



## lmccrone

now that you have them open can you work out how to open the D type without wrecking it?


----------



## Chookers

Imccrone the kegs were wrecked in opening them. Can't see any way of doing it without wrecking it, apart from buying the Keg opening tools (http://kegking.com.au/magento/keg-couplers-and-keg-disconnects/kegs/d-type-s-type-keg-opening-tool.html) which have been mentioned in other posts..they cost around $50, I have seen them for sale for up to $200 online.


----------



## barneey

Coupler with 5p in place





Coupler removed see the pointing out thing? (its the safety)


----------



## barneey

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHzXBWz5vSY

These are for "s" type kegs, which should be similar to the "d"

In your 3rd photo you can drill 2 holes in the top and make a spanner to unscrew those.


----------



## Chookers

Grrr....... wish I had seen this all two days ago..

No matter, I know for the next 3 I get.

Thanks Barneey


----------



## barneey

If your buying the kegs brand new, you should be able to ask the seller to supply them with the spears separate , thus meaning you can decide to cut the safety off if required.

Out of ALL the spears available the "s" type are by far the easiest and are the UK HB choice of spear to use being a simple threaded fit, type "g" with another holed drilled for a spanner a close 2nd.


----------



## Chookers

Nah they're second hand (well used I should say) now I gotta clean all the old beer residue out.. been using the pressure hose, I wonder if that will do a good enough job.


----------



## Judanero

Boiling water + Sodium Percarbonate does the job rather nicely.


----------



## Chookers

Thanks Judanero, will try that out.


----------



## Macca81

Drill 2 holes in the ring, one either side of the split, then use bent needle nose pliers to squeeze it together and it pops out and the spear can be pulled out. Make sure you get ALL the pressure out first though!


----------



## Macca81

Eh, nevermind, I just actually looked at the pics... The above works for the CUB kegs


----------

